# Lilly's 08 Halloween Party Slideshow



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

here it is ...enjoy
Big Thanks to *Ghoulbug* for all her help 
click on slideshow below

08 Halloween Party Pics :: Lilly 08 Halloween Party remix by imdiamondlilly - Photobucket


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE Lilly....I KNOW y'all had fun at that party!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job Lilly! You put alot of detail and hard work into your party! It looks like everyone had fun!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks like a great party Lilly! You put a lot of work into that event.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks good lilly


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just goes to show, no matter where you have a party, everyone ends up in the kitchen at one point. And I'm glad to see the dog was invited

What was that piece of music used as background? I love it! Someone else had a video posted that used the same piece and it's wonderful.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything looks great Lilly! Looks like everyone was having a great time. Your cemetery looks great, nice lighting.:jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks all...
Yeah it was hard work especially since I had to reset the tents 2 times because the wind moved the tents 10 ft over and 10 ft back. We had to tether them to my pickup and the other side had the jeep plus 3 inside lines and 4 front lines for 4 days.
Everyone had a great time ..me too from what I remember LOL
Roxy ....the music is something that photobucket lets you choose from in the remix ...
it is called Spooky Strut by Rob NeDunzio
that is our neighbors dog Galley


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

What a great video! It looks like everybody had a great time!


----------



## consultlkr (Sep 9, 2008)

Dare I ask how long it took to setup...and take down?

It looks like you host "the" party for Halloween! Great job!


----------

